# White Vinegar



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

Where do you guys get the White Vinegar to add to the wash when doing microfibres? 

Check my 2 local supermarket Lidl and Tesco and couldn't find any.


----------



## Caledoniandream (Oct 9, 2009)

Aldi sells it, look at the condiments in the food isle.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Just local shops / stores. Can sometimes be difficult to find...

Depends how much you want really, could order some ?

10 L 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/White-Vine...9Y2xpY2tSZWRpcmVjdCZkb05vdExvZ0NsaWNrPXRydWU=


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

Wilko https://www.wilko.com/en-uk/wilko-original-white-vinegar-spray-750ml/p/0335206

Also The range, Home Bargains, B&M etc.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

I use soda crystals about 80p a bag from places like B&M.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Bought some from Tesco yesterday, pal...40p a bottle.

This is the Malted Barley type, as opposed to the chemical type. It smells just like the regular brown vinegar that you put on your chips but don't let that put you off.

I used about 118ml in the rinse cycle and the towels came out lovely and soft and after 3 minutes in the dryer to fluff them up they were perfect.

I used to use the Wilko stuff but I think they have stopped selling it.


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I'm obviously doing a "man look" as couldn't spot it. Wife's take me out to The Range today I'll have a look while I'm there


----------



## NickP (Nov 20, 2005)

AndyQash said:


> Bought some from Tesco yesterday, pal...40p a bottle.
> 
> This is the Malted Barley type, as opposed to the chemical type. It smells just like the regular brown vinegar that you put on your chips but don't let that put you off.
> 
> ...


This stuff is great for cleaning glass and as an APC too


----------



## virgiltracey (Apr 19, 2017)

Chinese supermarket is the best place, usually about a pound a litre


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Same here with Tesco. It was hard to find the first time, but once you know where it is...

In our local one it's on the bottom shelf, either in the same isle as things like tomato ketchup etc, or near those isles more towards the back of the store.

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I bought the 10 litres as mentioned by Andyblue a few years ago. Discovered I was using it for loads of jobs as well as washing my towels and including window/shower glass cleaner, oven and microwave cleaner, removing the odd smell when my daughters kitten "had an accident", in the dishwasher (cheaper than a rinse agent). Plus you can also use in the kitchen :thumb:


----------



## Kenan (Sep 7, 2015)

I found a small bottle in CO-OP to try and will check in some of the places reccomended, thanks for the help guys. I even asked in Tesco and they didn't know where it was.


----------



## hawkpie (May 22, 2006)

Does it not make everything smell of vinegar tho? Or does it fade quickly?


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

That'll do &#55357;&#56397;


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

hawkpie said:


> Does it not make everything smell of vinegar tho? Or does it fade quickly?


No, nothing comes out smelling like a chip shop :thumb:


----------



## IAD72 (Apr 10, 2008)

Iceland Food Warehouse sells 5 litres for £5.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Just seen this on Amazon 4 5ltr bottles 14 quid.
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00TZT6GQE/


----------



## MBRuss (Apr 29, 2011)

Stoner said:


> I bought the 10 litres as mentioned by Andyblue a few years ago. Discovered I was using it for loads of jobs as well as washing my towels and including window/shower glass cleaner, oven and microwave cleaner, removing the odd smell when my daughters kitten "had an accident", in the dishwasher (cheaper than a rinse agent). Plus you can also use in the kitchen :thumb:


Your daughter's kitten had an accident in the dishwasher?! 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

AndyQash said:


> Bought some from Tesco yesterday, pal...40p a bottle.
> 
> I used about 118ml in the rinse cycle and the towels came out lovely and soft and after 3 minutes in the dryer to fluff them up they were perfect.


118ml!! That seems like a lot.


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

GSD said:


> Just seen this on Amazon 4 5ltr bottles 14 quid.
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00TZT6GQE/


That's what I ordered last year, tastes nice too....lol


----------



## lijongtao (Dec 1, 2017)

20 Litres £14 delivered from Amazon

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00TZT6GQE/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_search_asin_title?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I also use it int he dishwasher to degrease. The washing machine, loo, windows etc. Cheapest I've found.

EDIT: Sorry GSD didn't realise you'd posted the same


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

When washing microfibres how much in the machine?


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I never used to use that much, but someone on here said to use around a quarter of that tesco bottle, I think it may have been Andy who has posted on this Thread. Tesco is the cheapest place I have found. The hardest part of all this is trying to locate it. In our store, its not where you expect it to be with all the other condiments, it was actually on the lower shelf with the oils - Be easier just to ask someone where it is.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Around 100ml is enough, though I never really measure now.


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

nicks16v said:


> I never used to use that much, but someone on here said to use around a quarter of that tesco bottle, I think it may have been Andy who has posted on this Thread. Tesco is the cheapest place I have found. The hardest part of all this is trying to locate it. In our store, its not where you expect it to be with all the other condiments, it was actually on the lower shelf with the oils - Be easier just to ask someone where it is.


Yeah, that was me...think I stated a 118ml which I think is roughly half a cup as advised by the guys at The Rag Company.

Cold wash with half a cup of vinegar and cold tumble dry.


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

AndyQash said:


> Yeah, that was me...think I stated a 118ml which I think is roughly half a cup as advised by the guys at The Rag Company.
> 
> Cold wash with half a cup of vinegar and cold tumble dry.


No MF wash/detergent? Or is this in addition to by adding to the softener drawer.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

Vinegar in the softener drawer.

You will need to add some form of detergent. Most use a non bio liquid.


----------



## Exotica (Feb 27, 2006)

atbalfour said:


> No MF wash/detergent? Or is this in addition to by adding to the softener drawer.


Im guessing additionally and added in the softener compartment


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Vinegar in the softener drawer and then use any non bio liquid


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Like the guys say, as well as the detergent.


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Like many I have used white vinegar and it's good for the softening. However, I have just got a new washing machine this week and as part of my over analysis when looking for a new one, I have read on more than one occasion that you shouldn't use white vinegar too often in washing as it is very corrosive to the washing machine rubber seals, gaskets and can get into bearings and spindles, accelerating wear. 

Using it with bicarbonate of soda neutralizes the acetic acid so you get the initial benefits without the full damage.


----------



## Sean66 (Apr 5, 2019)

Don’t forget you can use white vinegar ,salt and a dash of washing up liquid as a very effective weed killer.
I use 1.5 litres of white vinegar a cup of salt and a good squirt of washing up liquid shaken not stirred in a 2 litre pump sprayer. 
Good by weeds and it’s not harmful to animals .


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

fatdazza said:


> Vinegar in the softener drawer.
> 
> You will need to add some form of detergent. Most use a non bio liquid.


No I know that... the reason I was asking was that this seems like a lot to put in the softener drawer. I'm not sure mine would even take 118ml... I have been using less than half that with good results and the MF still comes out smelling of vinegar lol...


----------



## AndyQash (Jul 28, 2019)

Just a thought, maybe the half a cup of vinegar, as advised by the guys at The Rag Company, is down to the load capacity of those big top loading washing machines that they have in the USA.

Maybe we should be using less in the UK.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I didnt realise it could be bad for the machine either.


----------



## vsideboy (Sep 1, 2006)

I used to get mine from Macro, 5l bottles.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

AndyQash said:


> Just a thought, maybe the half a cup of vinegar, as advised by the guys at The Rag Company, is down to the load capacity of those big top loading washing machines that they have in the USA.
> 
> Maybe we should be using less in the UK.


I only use somewhere between 25ml and 50ml, depending on load size, and MF's are always nice and soft. 

Alan W


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

nicks16v said:


> I didnt realise it could be bad for the machine either.


I spoke to an washing machine repair shop. He is sceptical whether it is bad for the machine even though the manufactures say it is. Could it be because they want you to buy their machine cleaners instead? Just a thought.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I dunno, if anything you would think it would help clean the machine not destroy it.


----------



## Itstony (Jan 19, 2018)

25ml in even a small wash load will do absolutely zilch to a machine. It's just aiding the reduction of any remnants of soap and higher alkalinity....safely .... should it be there.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I use it for all laundry, and have done for years as it’s kinder on the septic tank. Zero issues with our LG washer dryer combo machine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Alan W said:


> I only use somewhere between 25ml and 50ml, depending on load size, and MF's are always nice and soft.
> 
> Alan W


This. 
You really don't need a lot. 
The washing machine smells of vinegar afterwards. Just open the drawer an inch and leave the door open for 30mins and it's gone.


----------

